# Swollen Injection Site: Tricep



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

I did a tricep injection Saturday night.  1mL of Test E 250 with a 1 inch 25 gauge needle.  24 hours later my entire right tricep started to swell.  It is most noticeable near the elbow (looks like I have two elbows).  It is warm to the touch but there is no noticeable redness yet.  I don't feel like I have a fever but also don't have thermometer to be certain.    

It was painful enough that I couldn't sleep without ibuprofin and movement is rather difficult.  Massaging the area doesn't completely eliminate pain but it does make it more mobile.  

I am considering icing it now to reduce swelling and taking either advil or aspirin to thin my blood ever so slightly.  

I have had one other bad injection so far where my right quad was basically a limp for about 24 hours.  Swelling wasn't as bad and didn't extend through the whole quad.  Other injections have produced some discomfort but no noticeable swelling.

Have any of you experienced something similar to this?  And do you have further suggestions as to what to do about it.  From my research on other anabolic boards the common suggestion is to hit the doctor up once there is fever or major spreading of swollen red area.

Any suggestions for avoiding this in the future?  I could try to cut it with sterile oil, but it is already at a low 250mg/mL.  Could it be that I am allergic to this?  

I haven't been heating the oil before injecting or massaging the area afterwards, both of which should reduce pain.  I am three weeks into my cycle as of tomorrow and Test E is the only thing I am injecting.  This is also my first tricep shot (and possibly my last!)

Any thoughts on this are much appreciated!  Looks like I'll be out of commission for awhile.

-Cardinal


----------



## Mudge (Jan 24, 2005)

Gear flu, if it keeps up or gets worse then you need to have some anti-biotics prescribed or they may drain it straight away.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info.  I take it it may just be a flu-like reaction to the BA?  I am going to give it a couple of days to see if it gets any better.  If not I agree it would be smart to get on some antibiotics.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone on another board is going through this same thing, with the tricep. In his case antibiotics were not enough and it had to be drained (abcess).


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

I think I may know who you are referring to.  On another board, I think it was captainbicep that posted some pretty nasty pictures of a swollen tricep.  His however was located right at the injection site if I am remembering right.  A big ass bulge basically.  

I have nothing at the injection site (can't hardly see the pinhole).  But my whole darn tricep is swollen most notably at the bottom well away from where I injected.  That is why I was thinking maybe the BA did it as the gear dispersed or something.


----------

